# Blue Angel



## lionhead (Dec 2, 2008)

A couple of a young male blue angel. He's about 6 months old, I got 6 off Aquabit in December. 2 passed away shortly after I got them. They have mature into beautiful fish. The final count it 3 males 1 female., I pulled this one from my 75 gallon, he was getting a little to ruff with the pair that has decided to pair off. I have put this one and the odd male up for sale. Last 2 pixs are of the other male, he didn't want his picture taken..


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

WOW! Those are gorgeous. I was looking for those a while back, nigh impossible to find though, and I in fact did not find any. No longer in the market though or I might beg for fry. lol 

Those are some really lovely angels, nice job. Good luck with your pair. =P


----------



## lionhead (Dec 2, 2008)

If you are looking for some, check with Angelmania.net that's were I got mine..


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll certainly keep that in mind if I ever do decide to get some. =) I love those blues. I also love the yellow marbles. :3


----------

